# Visualizar Condições Meterologicas no Nosso Site



## bybruno (25 Set 2005 às 22:39)

bom dia
alguem sabe de um site que tenha um serviço disponivel de facultamento de informação sobre o tempo para que possa ser visualizado numa página pessoal?
tipo um link que carregue a informação sobre o tempo para a nossa página
obrigado pela atenção
bruno


----------



## Birlao (26 Set 2005 às 06:50)

Boas. Não sei se é exactamente o que procuras, mas acho que estes sites disponibilizam informação para que possa ser visualizada num site pessoal:

wunderground 
accuweather 
weather.com

Por exemplo no wunderground, para Lisboa tens isto:

http://www.wunderground.com/geo/BannerPromo/global/stations/08536.html


----------

